# Queen Rearing



## Noosa (May 18, 2013)

Hi Eveyrone,

I am new to beekeeping and am wondering about queen rearing. Is it necessary or is it optional? I thought that the queen would lay eggs for the next queens. I'm only starting out with 2 hives. I'm very confused about everything.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

read read read and then read some more


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Part of the normal life cycle of a honey bee colony is raising queens.

Even with cultured queen cells and the subsequent queens, the majority of the work is done by the bees, the beekeeper is only making manipulations to guide the bees in raising queens in a way more convenient for the beekeeper.

Michael Bush has lots of great information on queen rearing available on his website.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here is an overview of the concepts:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm

Here is a simple way to raise a few queens:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesafewgoodqueens.htm

Here are a lot of old queen rearing books (all but the Huber book):
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesoldbooks.htm


----------

